

Blame Drew's Cancer - winanga
http://blamedrewscancer.com/

======
SwellJoe
That's a really slick design and app.

~~~
mdd
Thanks!

It's for a good cause too. We were expecting a softer launch but once Lance
Armstrong mentioned us, we were off to the races.

Fortunately our little xen instance has held up and the exposure has sure made
the search for sponsors a lot easier.

Now vote this story up or I'll have to #BlameDrewsCancer for it not making it
to the front page!

~~~
ivankirigin
There has got to be a way to crowdsource some of the funds with
<http://tipjoy.com> . Shoot me an email if you have any questions
ivan@tipjoy.com

~~~
mdd
That's a great idea. We're talking with some potential sponsors now so perhaps
this could be an avenue for a matching-funds type of fundraiser... I'll follow
up with email. Thanks!

------
antiismist
The only article Lady Fortuna has no control over is your behavior. Good Luck.

------
daveungerer
As soon as the page loads, the text describing what the site does becomes
covered by one of the messages. Epic fail until that is fixed. Quite cool
otherwise.

~~~
arrrg
Only if your vertical resolution is smaller than about 750 pixels. Calling
that an epic fail is pathetic.

~~~
daveungerer
OK, so it's only everyone in the world who's using a 13" screen, which
includes, but is not limited to, everyone using a MacBook or a MacBook Air. Do
you truly believe that's not a major problem, when all these people are left
wondering why Drew's Cancer is being blamed for random stuff? They'll never
know that they're trying to raise funds.

I really love the visual design, which is why I said it's only an epic fail
until the issue is addressed. Because this is the launch - you can't stop the
viral spread of something like this.

~~~
arrrg
Huh? MacBook and MacBook Air both have a vertical resolution of 800 pixels.
That gives you plenty of space for everything to be displayed including
browser chrome and the menu bar. Even browsers that have a higher browser
chrome than safari won’t have a problem.

~~~
daveungerer
Doesn't work right on my MacBook with FireFox 3.0.10. There is nothing special
about my setup, except for the fact that my dock is currently at the bottom
and not on auto-hide - surely not uncommon, being the default and all, even
though I like hiding it when doing serious hacking.

In any case, you can't assume a minimum resolution when designing a website.
At the very least, give lower resolution users the option of scrolling.

~~~
arrrg
Sure. But “epic fail”?! Come on, that’s just absurd.

